# [X] no puedo iniciar las X (solucionado)

## gks595

Hola a todos y felices fiestas. Me gustaria saber si me pueden echar una mano, porque estoyu ya loco y no se que mas hacerle a esto.....

Mi problema es el siguiente: Hace unas semanas instale gentoo en un lapiz usb, para aprender a instalarlo y ver como iba....todo bien, algun que otro tropiezo al instalarlo, pero funcionando en gnome (aunque no he sio capaz de arrancar una impresora hp,  con hplip). Probada la instalacion, y aprovechando que se me estropea el disco duro, decido instalar gentoo en vez de ubuntu..... pero no hay manera. En modo consola, todo ok, red iinalambrica incluida. Instale el paquete Gnome, controlador nviudia, pero al intentar iniciar en modo grafico, aparece el interfaz de gdm, con el foco pidiendo el nombre de usuario, pero se queda el teclado congelado, no se me enciende ni el piloto de bloqueo mayusculas, y el raton como si nada. Leyendo por ahi, vi que se debia instalar el paquete x11-org, lo pongo e igual......Cogo el nucleo que tengo instalado en el lapiz, que funciona, claro, lo pongo en mi disco duro, lo lanzo, correcto, comprobado con -uname , pero con el mismo problema, de graficos, nada. Alguien sabe que puede estar pasando??????Last edited by gks595 on Thu Dec 31, 2009 5:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Txema

Pues lo que tú mismo has dicho, los gráficos  :Wink: 

Pega tu Xorg.0.log a ver qué dice.

Saludos.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Cogo el nucleo que tengo instalado en el lapiz, que funciona, claro, lo pongo en mi disco duro

 

Tienes que copiar tambien el directorio que contiene los módulos de ese kernel en /lib/modules/.

----------

## gks595

Eso ya lo hice, no funciona. Tambien copie la imagen con sus modulos al lapiz y aqui si que funcionan. No que puede pasar, hay que hacer las instalaciones en algun orden determinado???

----------

## gks595

Aqui pongo mi Xorg.0.log:

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux dv9608 2.6.31-gentoo-r6-2 #1 SMP Thu Dec 24 13:02:58 CET 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 23 December 2009  02:38:44PM

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Dec 24 18:34:56 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(==) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/,

	/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

	/usr/share/fonts/OTF,

	/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(II) Loader magic: 0xde0

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

	X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

	X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI: (0:0:1:3) 10de:0543:103c:30cf nVidia Corporation MCP67 Co-processor rev 162, Mem @ 0xf6200000/524288

(--) PCI:*(0:0:18:0) 10de:0531:103c:30cf nVidia Corporation C67 [GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M] rev 162, Mem @ 0xf5000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xf4000000/16777216, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) System resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  185.18.36  Fri Aug 14 18:27:24 PDT 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  185.18.36  Fri Aug 14 17:51:02 PDT 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:12:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M (C67) at PCI:0:18:0

(II) NVIDIA(0):     (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.67.32.16.07

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M at

(--) NVIDIA(0):     PCI:0:18:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     CMO (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): CMO (DFP-0): 310.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): CMO (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link LVDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(==) NVIDIA(0): 

(==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(==) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1440 x 900

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (98, 99); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI display change hotkey events enabled: the X server is new

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enough to receive ACPI display change hotkey events.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device USB Optical Mouse

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

Alguna idea????

----------

## quilosaq

emerge xf86-input-keyboard xf86-input-mouse

----------

## gks595

y una vez instalado, que hago con el?

----------

## quilosaq

reinicia el servidor X

----------

## Txema

Vale, el problema no es gráfico es que, como muchos otros, has mezclado configuraciones de teclado (va a haber que hacer un howto de esto xD)

Como la USE hal esto seguro de que ya la tienes activada, no hay que hacer nada en ese punto, lo siguiente es poner esto en /etc/make.conf:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"
```

Después de esto haz un emerge -N1 x11-base/xorg-server, no sé si N es necesario, pero por si acaso. Esto debe instalarte x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev que es el driver nuevo encargado del teclado y el ratón.

Después tendrás que ir a /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi y modificar us por es:

 *Quote:*   

> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->
> 
> <deviceinfo version="0.2">
> 
>   <device>
> ...

 

Si no tienes el archivo créalo.

Reinicia y ya debería funcionar.

Ah, sí y ya puedes borrar todas las secciones InputDevice de xorg.conf, o comentarlas, lo que quieras.

Saludos.

----------

## vincent-

Échale un vistazo a esto.

----------

## gks595

Gracias a todos, ya funciona. Perdon por no haber contestado antes, he estado unos dias fuera, de vacas....

----------

## vincent-

Genial.

Quita la etiqueta (abierto) del título del post y pon [solucionado] o algo así.

Feliz año nuevo  :Smile: 

----------

## gks595

Gracias de nuevo y feliz año a todos

----------

